# YS4500 CH6 Oil code, Won't start



## Marty1234 (Jul 11, 2015)

Our teenager was mowing the yard today and had the mower deck set too low and he hit a tree root with the mower deck. When the deck hit the root the mower shut off and will not start. The blades did not hit the root, just the front of the deck hit the root. There is a code showing on the hour meter, "CH6 Oil".

Is the "CH6 Oil" a code that will keep the engine from starting or is this just an oil change reminder? I read somewhere that it might be just a reminder

I've also read a thread that talks about a carb fuel selonoid that can stop fuel flow if it goes bad and I wonder about this.

The mower now will not start so it appears that either the fuel or the spark has been cut off. I've visually checked connectors and I don't see anything that came loose.

Any halp greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Marty1234 (Jul 11, 2015)

I was able to figure it out. The "CH6 Oil" is just a reminder and has nothing to do with the running. And this model does have the fuel shutoff solenoid at the botom of the carb. As I read in other posts I turned the ignition on and listened carefully and no sound. Then I wiggled the solenoid and I heard it click. So then I attempted to start the mower and it started fine. Then I mowed the remainder of the yard. So possibly the jolt/stop must have put the solenoid in a bind and my wiggling it allowed it to free up.


----------

